# Classic Brown Trout (Pictorial)



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Great stuff Quill. The first shot is perfectly balanced.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Thanks Gents!!! I'm fond of numero uno as well_...


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

AWESOME pictures thats for SURE! !


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

XxFIREBOYxX said:


> AWESOME pictures thats for SURE! !


+1


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it Groundhog Day or is it just me?


----------

